# How to insulate a basement half wall



## zander123 (Feb 21, 2016)

*images*

Her are are images


----------



## zander123 (Feb 21, 2016)

Any ideas? I've searched the internet for hours upon hours and found no information on how to deal with this type of situation..


----------

